

Tenacious C shows you what points to what - gaius
http://tenaciousc.com/

======
iam
Toolchain: MinGW, gcc 3.5, gdb 5.2

Yet it only runs on Windows? Thanks, but I do virtually all my C programming
on Linux. The only thing Windows is useful for is to cross compile to other
targets (it's usually more work to set up Linux to cross compile to a target).

Why anyone would write C on Windows for Windows I have no clue.

~~~
piinbinary
For linux there is always DDD

~~~
iam
Eclipse has very sweet gdb integration, and is probably the best C/C++ IDE for
Linux if people can get over the fact that it's written in Java and uses up
gigs of ram.

Nothing on Linux beats the C++ parser that Eclipse has (I tried everything and
it feels like programming in the stone age unless it knows how to interpret
templates and go to def/go to usages works). Heck, even on Windows probably
only Visual Studio beats it, thanks to being written in speedier native code
and already supporting C++0x intellisense.

It's not as useful for C though since there's plenty of other IDEs that can do
macro unfolding and if that's not even needed then just using your favorite
text editor + cscope provides a fast way of traversing a call graph.

That being said C/C++ IDEs are still decades behind Java or C#. Where's our
dozens of automated refactorings that other languages have?

~~~
msbarnett
It's not a matter of IDEs having to "catch up". C and C++ weren't designed
with the constraint that they had to be highly amenable to static analysis, so
there's quite simply less that automated refactoring tools can _know_ they can
safely change without breaking anything.

------
sbt
This would be great, if I could use it for Mac or Linux. There's already a
kickass C editor for Windows - Visual Studio. Meanwhile, on Linux where I'd
prefer to do all my C programming, there's a host of half-baked alternatives.
Currently I'm using Eclipse, after loading Emacs up with CEDET made it
intolerably slow. Qt Creator is great, but afaik only for C++.

Alas, if they had built with Qt/C++ instead of .NET I would probably have
bought the product in a heartbeat.

~~~
gaius
Have to agree. While I like open source, I too will spend money in a heartbeat
on good tools.

------
malkia
Not bad. He should save the projects (.proj) files in textual format, it would
allow people to merge them when using version control system (p4, git, svn,
etc.)

------
pitdesi
For those wondering about the name: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenacious_D>

